# Aqua 8 water pump



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everybody, need some advice. I have an Fiamma Aqua 8 water pump. When I am connected to mains or using 12v I have a problem that the water pump runs for long periods of time periodically. I have cold & hot water coming through the taps ok with no air and the pressure seems ok. If I use the tap say for very short time the pump can go on for a very long time, minutes some time then mybe later it will only take a short time. I have checked for leaks and all I have found is a few dribbles of water behind the aqua8 pump. So I have just taken it from the fixing on wall and thought it was the seal between the two halves but have realised that it isn't the seal. It appears that if you tilt the pump with your hand water just seeps out from the back where a screw holding bracket goes into the back of the pump. I am now baffled as to if there is actually any thing wrong with the pump. I must say I had looked for the sensor switch hoping to just turn a screw to adjust the flow but I couldn't find that screw anywhere on the pump even though there are the two pairs of wires going into it. So if anybody can help it would be much appreciated.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, possible that you have a faulty valve diaphragm, the pump comes apart easily and you can get kits of spares.

Regards PKC.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

The pressure switch is inbuilt on the pump and is factory set as previous post you could have a fulty diaphram.But i would be more concerned about the water coming out of the screw hole.
kev


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Kev, are you saying that the pump is a sealed unit and it shouldn't leak anywhere if it is tipped to one side


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pilchards said:


> Kev, are you saying that the pump is a sealed unit and it shouldn't leak anywhere if it is tipped to one side


Yes he is. I have exactly the same thing happen to me.

Derek


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Derek, I was wondering whether you can remember which part or name of kit replacement you bought when you had this same problem, before I strip the pump down. Thanks if you can.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pilchards said:


> Hi Derek, I was wondering whether you can remember which part or name of kit replacement you bought when you had this same problem, before I strip the pump down. Thanks if you can.


From the spares here I replaced

01199A01 and 01200-02

01199A01 is the diaphragm but both had gone on mine.

Derek


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks to you all for that help, I will now dismantle the pump and hopefully fix it.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

A tad expensive 8O 8O 8O

>>>diaphram kit<<<


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all, just to say that I did replace the diaphram and yes it was a tad expensive but the pump is working, quieter and better. From the new kit supplied I only used one of the three clear plastic seals as only one was broken so if anybody else has the same problem in the future I would be prepared to offer them for a small fee if this helps. Thanks to all your help.


----------

